# Problem with samba service



## wirasto (Jul 16, 2009)

I get problem with samba server...


```
> smbclient -L localhost 
Enter wirasto's password: 
Receiving SMB: Server stopped responding
session setup failed: Call timed out: server did not respond after 20000 milliseconds
```


```
# tail  /var/log/samba/log.smbd
[2009/07/16 23:16:48,  0] smbd/server.c:main(1267)
  smbd version 3.3.3 started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2009
[2009/07/16 23:18:20,  0] smbd/server.c:main(1267)
  smbd version 3.3.3 started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2009
[2009/07/16 23:18:20,  0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_connect(103)
  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost:631 - Connection refused
[2009/07/16 23:18:20,  0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_connect(103)
  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost:631 - Connection refused
```

Must run CUPS server ? I don't need print service. Well, i think i not need paste my samba configuration. Because, I use the samba sample configuration


```
# cp /usr/local/etc/smb.conf.sample /usr/local/etc/smb.conf
```

How fix it...

FreeBSD 7.2
Samba 3.3.3

Sorry, my english is bad


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2009)

Edit the copied smb.conf file. Remove the printer options and configurations.


----------



## wirasto (Jul 17, 2009)

Still not work 

Have any suggestion ?


----------



## VictorM (Dec 29, 2009)

logs again (after removing printer support). any over-worked firewall configuration?


----------



## WizardOfOs (Dec 31, 2009)

I got exact same issue in FreeBSD 8.0 (amd64) install.
@wirasto: As your post is already a few months ago, where you successful in resolving this issue?


----------

